# Fussybutt



## Meisubaby (Apr 15, 2005)

I went to ebay after reading the thread about Fussybutt listing a bunch of dipes.When I got there everything was still 1 dollar so I marked them to keep an eye on them just to see where the prices would get tMG in like 35 mins they had skyrocketed to 67 something!







Is that what these cover/diapes usually go for from the site they are sold from? I about had heart failure seeing those prices! :LOL I see they are cute and all but what makes them sooooo darn pricey?


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

They are very well made and very hard to get. Well worth the price IMO


----------



## Liggy (Mar 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katytheprincess2*
They are very well made and very hard to get. Well worth the price IMO

















:


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katytheprincess2*
They are very well made and very hard to get. Well worth the price IMO


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

I cant wait to see what they do!


----------



## happyathomemother (Mar 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katytheprincess2*
They are very well made and very hard to get. Well worth the price IMO









I have never been fortunate to see one of these in real life







and I completely believe they are well made and they are beautiful, but the true reason they are so expensive is because they are trendy right now, right? There are so many beautiful well-made WAHM diapers out there for so much cheaper (until they get popular).

I am such a diaper nerd since I have only FBs, Wonderoos, PFs and a few untrendy fitteds... I look at all of those diapers that are completely out of my reach and wonder if they ARE really worth it... I am trying to not get sucked in but it is so hard with so many gorgeous diapers out there. But I guess it reminds me of when I was a teenager growing up. I wanted the Gloria Vanderbilts, Jordache Jean, Member's Only clothes, and I only got the Glorida Vandernots, Jordachian Jeans, and Never a Member clothes and they fit as well as the designers and were a fraction of the cost. I am going to do all I can to stay away from those expensive designer diapers and covers since I don't want to go back to work and put my ds in day care to support my habit!!! Now if I become rich, I will be all over those trendy bottom covers.









Anyway, I am just trying to make myself feel better that I have nothing cool on my baby's bum! But what I have works and keeps his poop and pee contained so I am satisfied if not excited when I look over my meager boring diaper stash.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

I







FB!!


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happyathomemother*
But what I have works and keeps his poop and pee contained so I am satisfied if not excited when I look over my meager boring diaper stash.

Not a darn thing wrong with meager and boring! I'd rather pay for a not so popular wahm than a popular wahm anyday (no offense to those mamas b/c their fluff is gorgoues, just out of reach for some of us meager folks







)


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happorgyathomemother*
I have never been fortunate to see one of these in real life







and I completely believe they are well made and they are beautiful, but the true reason they are so expensive is because they are trendy right now, right? There are so many beautiful well-made WAHM diapers out there for so much cheaper (until they get popular).
.

i really don't think they are expensive because they are trendy. there's more to it than that. as a general rule, organic fabrics are more expensive and most organic diapers cost more than non-organics. also, many fussybutts are hand-dyed with very detailed embroidery. this can be quite time consuming thus adding to the cost. if these diapers weren't popular, i doubt that you'd see them selling for $18. my guess is that the fussybutt mama just wouldn't make them. fortunately, she does and i freakin love em!!!!


----------



## happyathomemother (Mar 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *binxsmom*
i really don't think they are expensive because they are trendy. if these diapers weren't popular, i doubt that you'd see them selling for $18. my guess is that the fussybutt mama just wouldn't make them. fortunately, she does and i freakin love em!!!!

I completely agree they are works of art and they take so much time and expensive materials to make. And those hardworking WAHMS could not sell them in my cheap price range. But I just checked on ebay and so far they are going for $50-$95 and this is only the beginning!







For goodness sakes, these are poop and pee catchers!!!

Lovely as they are I would NEVER put something that expensive on my ds's bum to be pooped in. I would have to hang it on the wall and display it. So I do agree they are worth more than the FBs and Wonderoos and Aristocrats and BJ Marketplace and PFs of the world, but I think the reason they go for hundreds of dollars sometimes is because they are the "in" thing, not just because they are well made! There are tons of well-made diapers and covers out there that would never sell for that kind of money. But God Bless those extremely lucky and gifted WAHMS who hit the big time and can sell their products for that kind of dough.

And I don't want to belittle anyone who has that kind of money to spend. If you have the money why not buy the most lovely and popular. It is just not for me. Sure I would love to have the Picasso, but instead I have the Monet print... But when it all comes down to the line, they both collect the same amount of dust.


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

ITA w/ PP about being a work of art (even though they do catch pee and poo).

Links???


----------



## mrspeeper (Jun 27, 2004)

happyathomemother, I couldn't have said it better myself. I watched one of those go for over $150 a few months ago. I was shocked. I am very happy for the mamas who make and support this kind of art, but I wouldn't have anything to feed my family- except for breastmilk I guess! Heeehee. I just can't afford it. God knows I have already spent way too much on my nerdy fluff anyway!


----------



## vkberes (Jun 26, 2004)

I have never had the pleasure of actually seeing a FB but just from the pictures I can tell the sewing is very beautiful. there are not many turned and top stitched diapers and there are even fewer whose sewing looks this impeccable.


----------



## Icequeen_in_ak (Mar 6, 2004)

Whew... I'm so glad someone else asked this question :LOL because I was thinking the same thing when I went to ebay and saw one at almost 100 bucks.

I think it is awesome that a WAHM is getting that level of success. That just rocks!

And they are breathtakingly beautiful... but I'm another that would FREAK OUT if my daughter so much as sat funny in them. I love to have cute diapers, but not if I'm going to treat it like fine china the whole time :LOL


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

I have paid high for Fussybutt on ebay and I would GLADLY do it again. Christy's diapers are phenomenal. Not only are they incredibly beautiful and soft (I would love to cuddle up w/them-lol), they are so incredibly absorbant and fit BOTH of my children like a glove. It's like Christy came over and measured them-LOL. There aren't many diapers that are perfect like that.

I can imagine that it must take Christy an incredible amount of time to make even one of these amazing diapers. I think her hard work is more than well worth the price.

Plus, Christy is an incredibly sweet mama!


----------



## QueenSheba'sMom (Feb 4, 2003)

fussybutt diapers are totally in a dimension of their own. super soft, awesome fabrics, amasing dye jobs, gorgeous embroidery

if I could I would so happily cover my baby's bum in them, poo or no poo

how cool to combine art with love of children's bottoms


----------



## happyathomemother (Mar 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.me.*
how cool to combine art with love of children's bottoms

And nothing is as cute as a baby's little bottom! It is a work of art on its own.







If I could let my ds go naked all of the time to look at that baby butt I would!!! It seems a shame to cover it with anything, PF or Fussybutt!

And I agree with a PP, FBs ARE made really well. I wash the heck out of those things and they are still going strong. They are a workhorse diaper.


----------



## Ravenmoon (Mar 2, 2002)

I understand both points of view.I make some extra money on my own and being this is my last child i am just loving putting these gorgeous diapers on my babe.The looks and comments we get from people are always so great.I love seeing the reactions since so few people cloth diaper and they have never seen such gorgeous works of art.I'm happy to do it and love supporting the artists who can make them.I adore Christy as well


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

I try to not be judgmental about how much money WAHM's sell their goods for b/c I think most of them undervalue their time. The one time I heard a WAHM admit to how much she paid herself per hour, it was $5 an hour--and she wasn't a lower-end WAHM by any means. I hate to think what people would say about her prices if she dared to pay herself *gasp* $10 an hour.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

that's sad








I made more working at Starbucks years ago!


----------



## jennyriver (Jul 17, 2004)

a few things...

1st of all, while i think everyone here has, so far, been pretty respectful, i have seen other very similar threads go very negative towards the WAHMs (the recent BBB thread, for one, IMO) and i hope everyone here remembers that these WAHMs are mamas just like us, trying to make a living to SAHM with their kids...even just saying something as innocent as "too expensive" or "not worth it" can be insulting. WAHMs DO infact read here too, so if you have any respect towards their feeliings, try and think about that before you post.

it almost goes without saying that some of these ebay items are going to be unaffordable for some mamas. heck, PF's can be unaffordable to some! really, it's obvious what's being asked here is "is this stuff worth it". as many mamas, mysef included, can attest to - YES! i own fussybutts and love them and feel what i pay is a bargain, truthfully. they take an incredible amount of work and creativity, not to mention time and materials. they are high quality diapers that also look fantastic. just as some people dress their kids in clothes from Wal-Mart vs. dressing them in all Hanna, it's all a matter of taste and what is affordable to that family. in my own case, i grew up in hand-me-downs and lived in crappy neighborhoods and turned out fine...happy and healthy. but, that doesn't mean i automatically will expect the same lifestyle for my kids. every time one of these threads gets started it's almost like a "haves vs. have-nots" and i feel like the people who feel these items are "unnecessary" almost think those of us who do or can afford them, or just chose to, should feel guilty over it. not to mention, how the WAHMs should feel for daring to go ahead with the auctions - makes it hard to celebrate getting a good price for all of your hard-earned work.

auctions are really meant to try and get the best price for a unique or hard to get item. why does this continue to surprise everyone??? i know most of the responses here are totally innocent and honestly surprised by the prices but remember, we aren't talking about mass-produced fake jeans here. to help you understand, realize the demand for these items is high, the supply low, materials expensive, the time it takes to make them very consuming, and STILL most WAHMs make so little for all their efforts (like, a few dollars an hour!) on top of that, the ones that manage to become popular (but not necessarily financially so) have to deal with the "why would anyone pay that much for THAT when it just gets pooped in". really think about this for a minute and think how you would feel if you worked hard to hand-make an item, and people looked at it and THAT was their response?

and don't think that hard-to-get WAHMs don't get tons of requests for custom made items...so, they see the demand, and try to fill it (ebay and other auctions being a fair way to do so) to then only be questioned as to why. what's a WAHM to do? what's a mama to do who has the money and wants an item?

i love my fussybutts. i love other less expensive and easier to get diapers i have too. i'm SO glad i have the choice as to which i chose to buy and through which method. i'm a SAHM and i enjoy my DD looking good and feeling good in her diapers and i like showing her off in them and bragging about CDing. i enjoy the mundane task of changing just a little bit more having a nice variety of a stash. i appreicate that the high-quality, hard-to-get stuff can be resold for close to what i paid for it, making my use of it practically free! i don't criticize anyone for using something less expensive and don't wanna be criticized for what i use. and i appreciate this WAHM and the others who make our little CDing world what it is


----------



## threeforme2005 (Sep 12, 2004)

I paid a LOT for my last FB set and once I receieved it I just stared at it because I had never seen a diaper made so well and with so much detail and love. It floored me. Trust me...they are worth every dime....they are absolutely amazing.


----------



## happyathomemother (Mar 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ravenmoon*
.The looks and comments we get from people are always so great.I love seeing the reactions since so few people cloth diaper and they have never seen such gorgeous works of art.









You know, this is something I have never thought about. People always comment on my FBs and Wonderoos and say they are cute, but imagine what they would say if my ds was wearing a Fussybutt. Maybe it would encourage more people to cloth diaper if they could see how amazing their baby's butt would look. Good point!









And I don't think most WAHMS really get paid enough for their work. I can pay $40 or $50 for a custom wool piece which cost the WAHM $10 for wool (at least) and several hours of hard work to knit/crochet it. So $5/an hour or less is probably right. I never meant to say that the WAHMs should not get paid adequately for their work







: , but just that I can't afford to pay them what they really deserve. I think to be a WAHM in this field you must do it as a labor of love, because it is so hard to make a living doing it. I only wish the entire world would realize how great CDing is and they would all convert and make all of the WAHMs filthy rich.

I just am so impressed that there is such a strong community of brilliant people on this board who do support all of these WAHMs and are doing so well for their children and their environment.


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

I would never say a diaper is not worth x-amount of dollars and I don't think any of these mamas are saying that at all.

Most are simply saying they could not afford to pay that price. I suppose it *is* a version of the haves vs. the have-nots. I am a have-not and could not ever afford what the Fussybutts are going for. I'm fine with that. I have many other beautiful diapers that I paid far less for that work wonderfully.

And a diaper *IS* just something that is pooped and peed in. That is the purpose of a diaper. Can it go beyong that? I suppose. It can convert people, allow some to gaze at its beauty, etc.... but, it all comes down to the item being a diaper. It is what it is.

I know that WAHMs far undervalue their work for the most part. I know the time factor is what is most underestimated (I've been getting frustrated simply making flats because the time to turn and hem the edges *is* time-consuming). But market value is what it is.

I guess I just feel that nobody is saying these diapers aren't worth what they're going for -- at least not to somebody (aka the higest bidder). But this is a factor as to why the diapering board gets a bad rap elsewhere on mdc. Are most of the upset mamas the 'have-nots' of mdc? Probably.

I choose to spend my money in other ways. I think that should be fine and I shouldn't be made to feel like I'm a bad consumer simply because I won't pay more than $18 for any single dipe.... like I'm completely undervaluing a WAHM who only wants to stay home with her children but I'm not allowing that because I won't pay more. (yikes, total run-on). But I won't pay that much. I still support other WAHMs. I try to spread the love around to keep as many mamas home as I can. But I'm still not going to pay that much for something to cover my babe's bum.


----------



## tarakay (Aug 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennyriver*
the demand for these items is high, the supply low, materials expensive, the time it takes to make them very consuming, and STILL most WAHMs make so little for all their efforts (like, a few dollars an hour!)

Yes, good old supply and demand. That's exactly why these diapers end up going for so much.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennyriver*
on top of that, the ones that manage to become popular (but not necessarily financially so) have to deal with the "why would anyone pay that much for THAT when it just gets pooped in". really think about this for a minute and think how you would feel if you worked hard to hand-make an item, and people looked at it and THAT was their response?

I completely agree with this.









And if I could spend over $100 on a diaper, you can bet I would be spending it on a Fussybutt! :LOL


----------



## jennyriver (Jul 17, 2004)

well judy, i totally get what you're saying and as i said, i agree that great dipes can be found for less money. but diapers really are no different than other piece of clothing (because i assume we CDing mamas look at them as clothing and NOT just poo catchers...that's why we re-use them, as we do their clothing) and i choose to vary that wardrobe. i don't own all plain white tees for DD. i COULD and she'd be fine and none the wiser. but i admit i prefer organics in that particular part of her body. and the higher quality diapering items make more sense to me because they see THE most wear of ANY of her clothing items AND get the harshest wash-treatment, not to mention BABY treatment :LOL in reality, i find it makes more sense to buy higher quality diapers (my fussybutt med's will most likely be what she wears till she PT's) than it does clothing, since THAT's the stuff she'll grow out of fastest and not abuse quite as much.

again, i support anyone else's choices in what they buy and for how much and not paying hundreds for diapering stuff doesn't make you a bad consumer...just as SPENDING that much doesn't either. as i said, i mainly enjoy the freedom of choice - it wasn't here not that long ago!


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennyriver*
again, i support anyone else's choices in what they buy and for how much and not paying hundreds for diapering stuff doesn't make you a bad consumer...just as SPENDING that much doesn't either.

Exactly!! Sometimes I think more... hm... frugal? mamas get just as offended when they're told how much WAHMs undervalue their product, how they should be going for much more, etc .... this being compared to the often-evident 'bashing' of those who are fortunate enough to spend $100 on one diaper. I was simply pointing out that the hurt feelings can go both ways.

And I also completely agree with you that we are so very fortunate to have so many options in the cloth-diapering world! All the more ways to spread the soft, fluffy love!!


----------



## happyathomemother (Mar 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *judybean*
I would never say a diaper is not worth x-amount of dollars and I don't think any of these mamas are saying that at all.

Most are simply saying they could not afford to pay that price. .

And a diaper *IS* just something that is pooped and peed in. That is the purpose of a diaper.

I choose to spend my money in other ways. I think that should be fine and I shouldn't be made to feel like I'm a bad consumer simply because I won't pay more than $18 for any single dipe.... like I'm completely undervaluing a WAHM who only wants to stay home with her children but I'm not allowing that because I won't pay more. (yikes, total run-on). But I won't pay that much. I still support other WAHMs. I try to spread the love around to keep as many mamas home as I can. But I'm still not going to pay that much for something to cover my babe's bum.

Amen sister. I could not have said it better myself. I completely stuck my foot in my mouth (like usual). I thought it was ok to discuss things about the expense of cloth diapering. I guess a part of me wants to reassure other SAHMs out there that there are some of us that don't have a fabulous diaper stash, but still enjoy seeing other people's goodies. I never thought it had anything to do with the have-nots and have-it-alls.

I am not jealous of a museum because it has great art, but rather I like to go to that museum and enjoy what I can't afford to have at home... If I bought Fussybutts then I could not be a SAHM and would be back at work to pay for my diapers so that a WAHM could still be a SAHM!


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Jenny - I love you


----------



## happyathomemother (Mar 22, 2005)

You know, I am a bit bummed by being referred to as a "have-not".









We all have some friends who drive big expensive cars. We look at those cars and tell ourselves that we would never spend that much on a car, but we can't wait to jump in and go for a ride. It is not jealousy like some PPers mentioned, but just enjoying something you don't want to spend YOUR money on.

If everyone on this board always acts as though it is normal for the majority of CDers to spend huge sums of money on a diaper (no matter how amazing it is) then it will alienate those of us who can't or won't spend that type of money. I am assuming that this board welcomes everyone, whether you want to spend $1 or $1000 on a diaper, or even use disposables. Maybe if people weren't so uptight and afraid to speak out and say "Wow, I think you are crazy spending $150 on a diaper" and then laugh about it, maybe everyone on the mothering board would not make fun of diapering. After all, the person laughing at you spending that kind of dough on a diaper might have just spent as much on a toothpick collection on ebay. We all have our vices, believe me...









So lighten up people! All is good. At least we all agree that CDing is fun.


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

Quote:

Jenny - I love you
Me too!


----------



## carrietorgc (Sep 16, 2003)

you know, i always find these threads fascinating and interesting. i always end up learning something new.

in the 18 mo we have been cding, I've spent my fair share on dipes. but it's such a generic stash - easily obtainable pockets and aio's and wool.

i don't consider myself either a have or a have not - I could be spending tons of $$ on hyena stuff, but i'm just too cheap









surely i'm not the only one that has the $$ to spend and can't bring herself to do it on a large scale??


----------



## happyathomemother (Mar 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carrietorgc*
surely i'm not the only one that has the $$ to spend and can't bring herself to do it on a large scale??

Absolutely! Truthfully, I could afford to go the Hyena route







but I would rather spend my money on our retirement, investments, house, photography, vacations, etc. And I don't consider myself cheap. If I were cheap I would just go buy generic disposable diapers from Walmart and not worry about filling up the landfills or my ds wearing nasty plastic pants. I want to spend enough on CDs to have comfortable durable diapers for my ds without having to worry about taking an insurance policy on them! I also don't like stalking and prefer to buy things that are easily available and affordable. That is why I







my FBs, Wonderoos, PFs and wool. No fancy names but decent products that do the job and keep my ds comfortable.

But I still







to see photos and read about other people's fluff. I just find it facinating that pretty much any product you can think of has a obsessed loyal fan group. Before I had a baby I NEVER thought about diapers. Now I love to talk about them. Go figure.


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carrietorgc*
surely i'm not the only one that has the $$ to spend and can't bring herself to do it on a large scale??

Your not alone, I came to a recent conclusion that there are a few things I like and they work well and thats where my money is going, I have lost the desire otherwise.


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

I think we need to be *very* careful about labeling people "have/have not" b/c they do/do not buy Brand X. I have quite a few hyena things in my stash, but we also drive a 16 year old car, shop mostly at garage sales and thrift shops, have lots of hand-me-down furniture, clip coupons, eat off the dollar menu at restaurants, have give up a lot of commercial products for homemade versions, etc., etc., etc., etc. We also have a house, put almost 20% of our income into savings, try to eat more organic and avoid Wal-Mart, and so on. A person's stash says nothing about their overall financial picture.


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

Let me see if I can get close to what it cost to make one FB

Fabric about 15-20$ Ov runs about $11 a yard plus the the inner fabric
Dye, probally another $8 there
Snaps thread and notions including the embroidery thread probally another $5
So a high estimate $32 in materials
I gaurntee you with dyeing sewing and embroidery she spent at least 4-5 hours at the rate of a proffessional seamstress for sewing that would be $15 an hour so high estimate $75 for time

And of course your forget that a regular company would charge 2-3 times markup for materials.

So her diaper should sell for $107 miniumum to be giving her fair pay.

We always talk about fair trade in other countries, but what about fair trade for WHAM's? We're so used to walmart made in china prices that we're willing to devalue our american/canadian workers and what their efforts are worth.

I wish I had the $ to get one! We need to support our artisans, instead of mass market factory made stuff, JMHO


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennisee*
A person's stash says nothing about their overall financial picture.

No, it doesn't have to. Mine does though. I don't have $100 to spend on a diaper. That's fine by me. Kudos, of course, to the mamas that can get it though!! (that is, both the mamas that *make* the diapers and the mamas that *buy* the diapers!)


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennisee*
I think we need to be *very* careful about labeling people "have/have not" b/c they do/do not buy Brand X.









for sure! in my prior post all I meant was that *I* no longer felt motivated to just spend lavishly for whatever reason on whatever brand..any longer since I figured out what I love.


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Goddess3_2005*
Let me see if I can get close to what it cost to make one FB...
We always talk about fair trade in other countries, but what about fair trade for WHAM's? We're so used to walmart made in china prices that we're willing to devalue our american/canadian workers and what their efforts are worth.

I don't think anyone is saying she is overcharging or whatever. Being the ultimate capitalist, I personally think it's wonderful that she can sell diapers for that much money.

However, let's please not fool ourselves, there IS a bit of runaway consumerism going on here. I got myself addicted to baby carriers for a little while and that was the same thing. The way I talked myself into getting a Zolowear sling is the same way people talk themselves into getting hyena fluff.









No one NEEDS a $150 diaper. And, personally, although we do just fine financially, I could never think it was worth it to pay that much, no matter how nice it was or how well made. But, I also am too cheap to buy most anything brand-new (our cars, furniture, etc).

I don't think this is about being critical of how much WAHM's charge for their stuff - I think the vast majority of them WAY undercharge and short themselves, and so I think it's wonderful that their work is being appreciated so much (and find it fascinating how there's a whole market overlooked by mainstream companies, allowing these niche WAHM's to make a living - that's so cool!).

I think it's just that the more practical/frugal of us are shocked at how much this stuff goes for.









And, I don't think there's anything wrong with being on either side.


----------



## jennyriver (Jul 17, 2004)

ok - without going back and quoting everyone, let me try and clear up a thing or two...

1st, this "financial discussion" wasn't started by me. the basic question asked was "these diapers seem to be so high, what's the deal?" i'm all for discussion, that's why i answered the question. i realize many mamas out there haven't been fortunate enough to either score or be able to afford a fussybutt either at regular stockings or auctions. so, my response was an explaination of why i feel fussybutts, and other hyena goods, are worth the money they command.

my reference to "haves and have nots" was very general - i realize we all run the gamut of incomes and lifestyles. and i certainly didn't mean to offend anyone (as i said, i grew up as a "have not" and it didn't bother me). but this is not the 1st time this subject has brought up and i am sure, not the last. heck, i even admit to asking a very similar question when i started CDing - i just didn't "get" why anyone would spend more than they needed to on CDing. live and learn. higher quality items cost more, not just in the CDing world, but everywhere. of course we can get by on less but this is america and the choice to do so is an individual one. it keeps the economy going. i didn't mean if you didn't buy brand X you were a "have not". but these discussions often come down to talking about affordability and it often is the mamas who CAN afford these higher priced goods vs. the ones who can't - or simply chose not too.

to put it simply: how often have you seen a discussion started here that says one or all of the following: "did you see how much ____ is going for? that's insane! and am i wrong or is it ugly? whoever pays that amount is crazy."

now, how many times have you seen a thread go something like: "did you see how cheap ___ is? people who buy that must be broke. or cheap. or not care how their kids look and/or feel in diapers. what a crazy WAHM for underselling her product. what selfish buyers who buy her products for so cheap"

get what i'm saying? i don't often think the mamas who chose to shop frugally really DO feel insulted, but i KNOW that mamas who chose to buy the more expensive items and the WAHMs that supply them are very often insulted by these kinds of discussions.

no one is saying that paying the higher ebay prices is the "norm" and that if you chose to pay less you are somehow cheap, uncool, uncaring, etc. what we're saying is, mamas who chose to do so are often asked WHY and many times are criticized for it on top of it. and that's not right. if other areas of the board want to make fun of that, so be it. it's not a very open and accepting attitude to have towards diverse people and their choices but hey, again, this is america and let em have their opinions. MY explaination wan't meant to offend anyone - i was simply trying to answer the qustion of "why is this going so high - is it worth it?" and IMO, the answer is YES!!!


----------



## jennyriver (Jul 17, 2004)

oh and BTW, i actually DO consider myself very practical and frugal. i have no debt, other than my mortgage, manage to be a SAHM, save for retirement and college, and still have a stash that contains hyena items. it doesn't mean i am better than someone who doesn't, nor does it make me some kind of crazy overspender. i'm trying to say - i'm probably a lot like those of you who are thinking "that's crazy" to see what gets spent on ONE diapering item. i'd never go into debt over any of this stuff and wouldn't expect someone else to either. but i'd never insult anyone on either side of the spending fence by calling their personal choices "crazy".


----------



## Meisubaby (Apr 15, 2005)

When I posted the questions about these diapers it wasn't to bash anyone for one reason or another.I was simply asking is this normal for those diapers to go for that much as I have never been to a stocking for them nor have I ever seen anyone post they paid such and such for a diaper or diaper cover set from them.I just wanted to know because it was like one second they were 1 buck and before I could go take a pee it was already at 85 bucks! I know that these WAHMs work hard to make these ( I could never be a WAHM cause its just too demanding) I wish I had half their time and energy.I wasn't trying to make a post to bash the prices of diapers.I just wanted to know if those prices were the norm for those diapers and or diaper sets.I am new to cloth diapering and never looked into those and since alot of own them I figured I could ask some general questions and get some answers.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meisubaby*
When I posted the questions about these diapers it wasn't to bash anyone for one reason or another.I was simply asking is this normal for those diapers to go for that much as I have never been to a stocking for them nor have I ever seen anyone post they paid such and such for a diaper or diaper cover set from them.I just wanted to know because it was like one second they were 1 buck and before I could go take a pee it was already at 85 bucks! I know that these WAHMs work hard to make these ( I could never be a WAHM cause its just too demanding) I wish I had half their time and energy.I wasn't trying to make a post to bash the prices of diapers.I just wanted to know if those prices were the norm for those diapers and or diaper sets.I am new to cloth diapering and never looked into those and since alot of own them I figured I could ask some general questions and get some answers.









The problem is is that this very same question gets asked a lot and we have this same discussion over and over. The arguement just gets tiring and I think people get tired of defending themselves and their choices.


----------



## Meisubaby (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey anyone can pay whatever they feel for diapers! I am not one to bash about the price of a diaper as I just paid 38 for a rare Wonderoo a few days ago.I just wanted to know if its common price or not what they are going for on ebay.They looked nice and at first I was thinking of trying one but to be honest I am not sure how much they go for to even know if its what I would want to spend on a diaper.I can see it getting tiring seeing the same questions but keep in mind newbies don't know very much so we will ask alot of questions.We have to start somewhere with learning about hyena items!


----------



## jennyriver (Jul 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoosierDiaperinMama*
The problem is is that this very same question gets asked a lot and we have this same discussion over and over. The arguement just gets tiring and I think people get tired of defending themselves and their choices.


yep!

and as i said, i felt the discussion was very respectful, and still has been. but as we've seen, sadly it doesn't always go that way and while i tried to honestly answer that question...i also wanted to remind people of hurt feelings.


----------



## momof2monkeys (Nov 7, 2004)

Meisubaby, you didn't do anything wrong, you were just asking a question which you honestly didn't know the answer for. If you just started CD'ing, how could you know? I think it just got out of hand like conversations like this always do as we have many differing opinions on this board. I personally LOVE hearing everyones opinion on things, it makes things interesting.
That being said, I ADORE Fussybutt diapers, I have quite a few of them and they are unsurpassed in quality and beauty. I think they are worth every penny that they go for in auctions and I would not and will not hesitate to shell out big bucks for something that I consider "butt art" I am definitely watching those Ebay auctions!!! LOL


----------



## Meisubaby (Apr 15, 2005)

:LOL thats funny "butt art" :LOL


----------



## motherslittlehlpr (May 2, 2005)

I am a newbie. I asked the same question about the same type of diaper on another board a while ago







The posters were kind enough to explain why the diaper was so valued. It's okay to ask questions







. Diaper culture is very intesting and confusing for some of us.
Have a great day diapering your small miracle
pam


----------



## Meisubaby (Apr 15, 2005)

While I am still in a silly mood I just wanted to add,now I know why they are called FUSSYBUTT,cause everyone makes a fuss over them! :LOL Sorry I just had to do it! :LOL


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Well, I have always wanted one because ds was SO COLICKY, like dd never was and I used to call him fussybutt.:LOL I never knew that there were diapers named that!
It's perfect, see? I need that sun/stars set.









I am a firm beleiver in functional art. It was always the funnest to create IMO, as an artist myself.And if diapers/covers aren't the epitomy of functional art I don't know what is!!!!!:LOL

And I just might pay that much for a set that would fit both my children which I can resell for nearly the same amount when I'm done(if I sell, it would also make a great keepsake!).


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennyriver*
oh and BTW, i actually DO consider myself very practical and frugal. i have no debt, other than my mortgage, manage to be a SAHM, save for retirement and college, and still have a stash that contains hyena items. it doesn't mean i am better than someone who doesn't, nor does it make me some kind of crazy overspender. i'm trying to say - i'm probably a lot like those of you who are thinking "that's crazy" to see what gets spent on ONE diapering item. i'd never go into debt over any of this stuff and wouldn't expect someone else to either. but i'd never insult anyone on either side of the spending fence by calling their personal choices "crazy".

no need to defend yourself


----------



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meisubaby*
While I am still in a silly mood I just wanted to add,now I know why they are called FUSSYBUTT,cause everyone makes a fuss over them! :LOL Sorry I just had to do it! :LOL

:LOL

Interesting thread...

Without opening another can of worms, I don't think sewing WAHMs are the only WAHMs or small business owners who are underpaid. Most small businesses can't afford to provide the same kind of salary as large businesses. Ex, I have Bachelor degree in Music Education, an Associate degree in Early Childhood Education, 2 years teaching experience, and 11+ years experience in my family daycare. But when you look at my income after taxes and deductions, I make under $5 an hour! If I raised my rates so I could make more most families wouldn't be able to afford it.







Sorry, I'll get off my soapbox... blah

I think it's great that Fussybutt and many other hyena WAHMs choose to stock their stores at retail prices instead of only doing auctions. At least then those of us who can't afford the auction prices have a chance to get them through a stocking.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *motherslittlehlpr*
I am a newbie. I asked the same question about the same type of diaper on another board a while ago







The posters were kind enough to explain why the diaper was so valued. It's okay to ask questions







. Diaper culture is very intesting and confusing for some of us.
Have a great day diapering your small miracle
pam

It's not that it's not okay to ask questions, that's the only way you learn. But, coming from someone who's been here awhile, we've been around the block several times on this topic and it's not always a civil conversation. That's all I was saying.


----------



## happyathomemother (Mar 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meisubaby*
While I am still in a silly mood I just wanted to add,now I know why they are called FUSSYBUTT,cause everyone makes a fuss over them! :LOL Sorry I just had to do it! :LOL









: So true so true! People do take their diapers seriously!!! It certainly could scare the newbies away if they always get jumped on when they ask a reasonable question about price and such. If you had told me a few months ago that people spend hundreds on a diaper I would have







.

And of course you new guys can ask any question. I







when people tell me that the question I have asked has been asked millions of times. How was I to know that unless I read the thousands of posts out there! How can we learn otherwise???

Sometimes I think there should be 2 diapering boards, one to show off your expensive and beautiful goodies and for advanced CDusers, and another one that would be for newbies and frugal mamas who don't have the time and/or money to stalk hyena products but need advice on affordable options. If I were new to this diapering I would be sooooo overwhelmed by all of the choices out there, and especially by the prices. Newbies have to know there are affordable choices out there that are still well-made by WAHMs, durable, and attractive. And they should not be attacked when they ask "why is this diaper so expensive"? That is a great question. Is it expensive because it is a "beenie baby" or because it is truly a well made diaper that is also a piece of art? Before I spend my hard-earned money I want to see if that diaper is really "worth it". Sometimes some diapers are better for thin babies, some for pudgy, etc. so I want any advice I can get.

Once you leave this protected environment of the CDing message board, I think you will find that 99% of people in the US would think we are







! I have friends who







when I tell them Fuzzibunz are $15 bucks. They can get a pack of disposables for that and I paid that for one diaper??? You just can't convert or please everyone...







:


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Thank you Jenny.


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carrietorgc*
I could be spending tons of $$ on hyena stuff, but i'm just too cheap









surely i'm not the only one that has the $$ to spend and can't bring herself to do it on a large scale??

That is exactly how I feel - there are certain things I will spend more for because I know how well made they are and how well they work for us and while I can totally appreciate the work and time some wahms put into their diapers I cant bring myself to spend what it would take to get them.

Though I do think what I think of as too much (for me) is a lot higher than what most people consider too much for a diaper - so maybe I am in the middle.

But I do want to say I totally agree w/ Jenny too - I LOVE that there is a market for these wahms so that they will continue to make better and more *artistic* diapers. Because while I might not be able to bring myself to spend that kind of money I love coming here to see who got what, how much it went for and then see pics of it on their babe's butt. I dont begrudge anyone the fun they get in attaining hard to get fluff no matter what it costs and I CERTAINLY dont begrudge a WAHM for making a good profit for her hard work and time. I sew a lot at home and know how hard it is to get anything done when you have a little one who wants 100% of your attention and takes short naps! :LOL

My final point is if someone has the money they can spend it on whatever they want - they earned it (or conned their DH out of it, or whatever :LOL ) and can buy diapers with it or put it in wipe solution and wipe their babe's butt with it for all I care! Who are we all to say "its too much" for THEM to spend?


----------



## elsie (Apr 5, 2005)

Oh, I'd rather pay $100 for a diaper I could pet, oogle and drool over even if DD is just going to poop in it anyday over 25 cents for a disposable that is just going to smell bad and be tossed away! I do love a good deal and trying to find something for as little as possible, I will still pay $$$ if it is something that speaks to me. DD would probably be ready for college by the time I gathtered all the functional butt art I really want. DH would never understand, fortunately he has more expensive and impractical hobbies than diapers.


----------



## mom to 3 boys (Feb 7, 2005)

WOW! I never really looked at things that way, Jenny. I am glad you mentioned some of those things.

I feel like total dirt now. I had a conversation with the Fussybutt WAHM through PM once and mentioned that they were too much for my pocketbook (the eBay auctions).. I probibly totally insulted her. I am sure your reading! So, I am totally sorry, momma! I never meant they were not worth it or anything, but that they are out of my budget!!! I hope you weren't offended by what I said.







:


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Another thing to remember (I dont know if someone already mentioned this) is that with really high quality fluff that comes from a wahm w/ a great reputation is that if it doesnt work for you for whatever reason or your babe outgrows it or WHATEVER is that the resale market is great too - so you make the better part of your money back and in some case (like on ebay) more than what you paid.

So you can look at it like an investment and of course its always better to invest in what is HOT!


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

I see a lot of 'thank yous' and 'exactlys' to mamas who are defending spending of money.

Let me clarify my point and say that I am completely not against anybody spending their money on whatever they want! Justify your purchasing as works are art, babying your babe's behind, resale value, investment, using on more than one child, whatever... that's great!

The question was whether the diaper was really worth x-amount of money. I have never tried a FussyButt, and I don't know that I ever will. I just can't pay that much money for one. That is all I'm saying.

But, please other mamas who







stuff like that, keep on buying up gorgeous fluff!! I love to live vicariously through the 'look what I got' threads. I'm glad these diapers really *are* worth that much to you. I think it is totally honorable what you are doing (helping WAHMs).

And, to the mamas who buy high-end (aka hyena







: ) fluff -- I mean no offense whatsoever to your purchases! I know you're often asked to justify them and that's just totally silly. Nobody should be asked to justify anything (nobody should ask me to justify my daily lattes, etc... but they're just as frivelous -- if not more! because of no resale value! -- as high-end diapers).

To me, it's like this: some mamas like front-snapping diapers, some like side-snapping diapers... some don't even like snaps at all







.. and that's great. We're all in this for soft bums on our kids. (and yes, it *is* fun to have 'fun' diapers to keep us mamas excited about diapering too).


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Thank you Jenny!

I just





















my fussybutts. They are beautiful!! and the most absorbent fitteds we have. The fit in unbelievable!

As always they are beautiful Christy


----------



## QueenSheba'sMom (Feb 4, 2003)

Iwanted to say thank you to max's mami for a really excellent point. the high end buyers really provide the motivation and the means for the wahm's to create to the fullest of their ability.


----------



## MomInFlux (Oct 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom to 3 boys*
I feel like total dirt now. I had a conversation with the Fussybutt WAHM through PM once and mentioned that they were too much for my pocketbook (the eBay auctions).. I probibly totally insulted her.

I don't think there's any reason for you to feel like total dirt!







There's no doubt that the Fussybutt auctions go high, and saying that the prices are too steep for you shouldn't be an insult. I've had an e-mail conversation with Christy about her diapers - it costs her an awful lot in materials and time to make a diaper, and in real costs, they should cost as much to buy as one of her covers, but she can't sell them retail for that much (or rather, doesn't feel like she can). So, I suspect that doing the ebay auctions is one way that Christy can recoup some of her expenses and still do occasional instock sales so that the rest of us can buy her dipes. (Note: this is my interpretation, NOT what Christy told me.) I am lucky enough to have bought a custom cover and 3 diapers when they were offered instock. I LOVE them, but I'm probably not going to pay ebay prices. Someone else will, though, and that's great!

FYI... a custom hand-dyed, embroidered cover from Christy is approximately $60 (mine was), and an instock hand-dyed, embroidered diaper is around $44, so the ebay auction diaper/cover sets aren't even at retail yet, and the diapers are just over.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

yep








And they should. I think it's that way with any art form, really. You have the people who aren't nessecarily "rich" ( although usually making great art costs alot!)making gorgeous stuff that those who can afford it can enjoy. Diapers, or paintings. People are always going to whine about not being able to afford things and criticizing people who can. And then some people can't really afford it but they bend so that they can have a few pleasures in life









I think it is great when these WAHM's are makng bank selling diapers. They should get paid for their creativity and talent and service.

I have never tried a fussybutt, but really want to. I have tried other high-end hyena items though. Some I like, some I really don't care for.I guess it's all personal preferance.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoosierDiaperinMama*
The problem is is that this very same question gets asked a lot and we have this same discussion over and over. The arguement just gets tiring and I think people get tired of defending themselves and their choices.

Amy I was going to say the same thing but didn't want to sound offensive. I don't want to make anyone feel bad, but I know I've seen a mama bring up this topic a couple times on her own, and it just doesn't go anywhere but make people feel attacked. If someone has been here a while, and has first hand heard mamas time and time again say how these posts make some of us uncomfortable, then why would you bring it up again? It just seems so disrespectful to me if you know it's upsetting to people. I'm not pointing fingers and I don't know how to say that nicely so I hope it doesn;t sound too rude. Ok, let the bad comments fly my way







Some opinions are better kept to youself, or brought to other boards...do they have like some kind of debate board or something?? That isn't a joke I am seiously wondering.

And I am 100% for making a prophet on ebay


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

I love diaper art and wish I could afford the pretty diapers!


----------



## Sailmom (Sep 23, 2004)

All I can say is that we







our Fussybutts, and other various pieces of wahm art we have been able to acquire - whether it be stalking regular stockings, picking it up on the TP, or e-bay. If I had the money and the supply was there, I would have all fussybutts for dd's bum. If you had told me I would this way before dd was born and I was planning all prefolds and pull on pants I would have thought you were nuts. I just think it is great that there is such a thing and that there are people like Christy (and Meagan at PWP) making such beautiful diapers. I just love to show off my "cloth" diapers to the non-believer. All of a sudden their plastic panties look absolutely cheap and disgusting. I still have prefolds and bummis for around the house - it allows me to splurge on an occasional fussybutt!

Way to go Christy!


----------



## LeeshaLynn (May 4, 2005)

I just have to say that this is the first time I've heard of these (I'm new to CD'ing). I had to go check them out and... WOW! GORGEOUS! But, I just can't justify paying well over $100 for one diaper when I'm just starting to build my stash. Maybe one day I'll splurge and add one to my collection.

An item is worth whatever one is willing to pay for it. So YES, these diapers are worth exactly what they bring in at auction...no more and no less.


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

I







Fussybutt!!


----------



## happyathomemother (Mar 22, 2005)

Wow, I don't think I have ever seen so much a** kissing on a message board. I don't think the WAHMs are that thin skinned. Maybe some of them laugh at those of you that are motivated (notice I did not say crazy this time) enough to spend that kind of money on a diaper! That was a joke by the way, so please don't attack me.

I am facinated that people are so defensive about their purchases. Maybe there is a little bit of guilt there? It all comes down to what is important to you, and if you want to cover your baby's bum in an expensive piece of art to contain poops and pees, go ahead. I don't care. Please keep those WAHM's in business for goodness sakes, they seem to deserve it.

I think that I am not enough of a fanatic to be on this board. I came here to find out affordable ways to cover my ds's rear and now I am a happy CDer. I was shocked to find this diaper underground, but I never understood the Beenie Baby or Elmo craze either. We are huge consumers in this country and we find all kinds of weird ways to spend our money. There are mamas on this board that can't pay their bills until they sell back their diaper stash, and I find that really sad. I can't imagine going into debt for a butt cover.

Anyway, I am sure I will get burned by you guys, but after being on this board for a few months I realized that I am not a diaper fanatic, just a diaper user. I use cloth for my ds to be comfortable and to keep diapers out of the landfill. I don't have to make a fashion statement. I have never been one of those people that have to impress people by the car I drive, the house I live in, the clothes I wear. I guess I am basically using diapers only to contain poop and pee... So shot me.

And sorry, I did not mean to offend any WAHMs. Or any diaper buyers. Or any baby's bums. Or any living or dead person out there reading this board. Do whatever you want, it is a free country. But don't get mad when people make fun of you!


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happyathomemother*
Wow, I don't think I have ever seen so much a** kissing on a message board. I don't think the WAHMs are that thin skinned. Maybe some of them laugh at those of you that are motivated (notice I did not say crazy this time) enough to spend that kind of money on a diaper! That was a joke by the way, so please don't attack me.

I am facinated that people are so defensive about their purchases. Maybe there is a little bit of guilt there? It all comes down to what is important to you, and if you want to cover your baby's bum in an expensive piece of art to contain poops and pees, go ahead. I don't care. Please keep those WAHM's in business for goodness sakes, they seem to deserve it.

I think that I am not enough of a fanatic to be on this board. I came here to find out affordable ways to cover my ds's rear and now I am a happy CDer. I was shocked to find this diaper underground, but I never understood the Beenie Baby or Elmo craze either. We are huge consumers in this country and we find all kinds of weird ways to spend our money. There are mamas on this board that can't pay their bills until they sell back their diaper stash, and I find that really sad. I can't imagine going into debt for a butt cover.

Anyway, I am sure I will get burned by you guys, but after being on this board for a few months I realized that I am not a diaper fanatic, just a diaper user. I use cloth for my ds to be comfortable and to keep diapers out of the landfill. I don't have to make a fashion statement. I have never been one of those people that have to impress people by the car I drive, the house I live in, the clothes I wear. I guess I am basically using diapers only to contain poop and pee... So shot me.

And sorry, I did not mean to offend any WAHMs. Or any diaper buyers. Or any baby's bums. Or any living or dead person out there reading this board. Do whatever you want, it is a free country. But don't get mad when people make fun of you!


It seems like you do care, or you obviously wouldn't have written out a long snarky post...
Make fun of us? And why would I care if someone were poking fun at my choices? Theres a place for everyone, don't knock people down just because you're different. And the correct grammar in your snide comment is "shoot me" not "shot me" And if you don't enjoy your diapering experience like we do, fine.Who cares!And for not wanting to offend, boy you sure try hard.


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

let the snarkiness begin...


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

seriously.... you have your Frugal stash thread, go post in it.Oh, sorry. Did I say that out loud?


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happyathomemother*
Wow, I don't think I have ever seen so much a** kissing on a message board.


so.....if i kiss christy's a$$, can i get some custom fussybutts? if so, i'm puckering up. :LOL


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *binxsmom*
so.....if i kiss christy's a$$, can i get some custom fussybutts? if so, i'm puckering up. :LOL









:







:


----------



## amberthesugarcat (May 18, 2005)

I have been lurking on this board for some time and have never posted. But I just want to say that I completely agree with happyathomemother. I am just glad that someone was brave enough to finally say it!







:

Apparently you guys are way too soft-skinned. Can't you see the humor in this? It just makes me crack up to see how you guys get so crazy defensive.

And sorry if there are any typos here. I noticed that people get attacked for that too! The other boards are right, diapering can be strange... And you guys are mean.


----------



## AdoptMom (Oct 8, 2004)

Yowch. That's kind of rough, *happyathomemother*. I've always been under the impression (from the posts I've read - and I've lurked quite a bit) that this board welcomes pretty much everyone.

BTW - I adore Christy, and am thrilled that the new (to us) T&T style dipes fit my oddly shaped son.


----------



## MomInFlux (Oct 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *binxsmom*
so.....if i kiss christy's a$$, can i get some custom fussybutts? if so, i'm puckering up. :LOL

If only! Consider me second in line :LOL

And happyathomemother - why? Do you feel better now?

And amberthesugarcat - you picked your first post at MDC to be on the diapering board to call the diapering mamas mean? Whatever.


----------



## happyathomemother (Mar 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leilalu*
And the correct grammar in your snide comment is "shoot me" not "shot me"

Oh, thanks Leilalu for pointing that out! Wow, I sure made a typo there. I am sure it is one of many...







: Glad I have super nice people like you to point it out.







Well, I am off to put my ds to bed in his frugal but nice diaper.

Bye guys! It has been a strange but interesting ride.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amberthesugarcat*
I have been lurking on this board for some time and have never posted. But I just want to say that I completely agree with happyathomemother. I am just glad that someone was brave enough to finally say it!







:

Apparently you guys are way too soft-skinned. Can't you see the humor in this? It just makes me crack up to see how you guys get so crazy defensive.

And sorry if there are any typos here. I noticed that people get attacked for that too! The other boards are right, diapering can be strange... And you guys are mean.









Not really. You only have 1 post. Get to know people before posting in such a rude way.

And happyathomemother-If you seriously feel that way, don't let the door hit ya! AdoptMom is right-we're a very welcoming board, but when you post in the derogatory way that you did, don't expect responses with open arms.







:


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

Please lock this thread.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Now that I read back over it, it was a train wreck waiting to happen.


----------



## Yarnia (Aug 29, 2003)

Well back to the original subject - the dipes in question are hand dyed, designed and embellished which should add greatly to their value. I don't know about material costs but I would assume that all organic is more expensive. I haven't seen many embroidered dipes - is that usual? They are just very high-end products, like expensive clothes or shoes.

I have examined (not used) one of the dipes in person and can say it was soft and gorgeous. It looked like it would be trim fitting and absorbant as well. The one I saw was not embroidered but I've seen photos of her wool diaper sets and was very impressed.

That said, I too could not spend that on a diaper unless I won a lottery. But, my dd wouldn't wear wool which kept me out of the whole fitteds/wool buying scene so it's easy for me to say that. It's hard to spend a whole lot on aios unless you can score a fmbg lol sigh.....

eta: I just checked the auctions in question and see that the prices are for diapers and matching embellished covers so I think the prices are still quite reasonable. Darn, now I'm gonna have to watch them!

anyway, the reason the fussybutts are so high is that they are diaper "art' not just diapers and of course ebay tends to drive prices up some. Chances are that momma would not be making those dipes if she could not auction them and get top dollar. She might be making dipes - but not the fancy stuff. Without the embellished items she might get bored and quit. I would.
It is fun at first to just be involved in the cd world but at some point you have to get serious and get paid.

as a wahm, I can tell you how much it means to us to have the freedom to be really creative, spend a lot of time on an item and have it auction for a good price - meaning that at least 2 people thought highly of her work. I always hope that the mom buying my work can afford it but of course I can't police the internet or ask for w-2s lol.
I assume that she is spending at her income level - same as I do.

oh yeah I have showed some of dds 15.00-25.00 aios to people and had them be "shocked" by the price :LOL

I think diaper art is good advertisement for cding in general and keeps it fun for moms that buy it. Surely there are a lot of ebay browsers coming upon those auctions and asking the seller what's up?. When it happens to me I give them a CD salespitch in return







I get a lot of "wow I had no idea" responses hehe
hth
Elizabeth


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

I think people had actually been amazingly civil given some of the things said on the first page of this thread:
--These diapers are *only* popular b/c they are trendy.
--Comparing these diapers to factory mass-produced jeans
--Comparing people who buy these diapers to cliquish high schoolers
--Saying that people who buy these diapers subsequently can't afford to SAH.
And one of the main voices on the first page has said these things before in a thread that was previously locked, and decided to bring it up *again.* I have never seen anyone on this board make fun of people who buy frugal diapers, yet some people seem to think it's ok to make fun of people who buyer higher-priced diapers.


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

I don't think anybody made fun of anybody. I don't care what people pay for diapers. I just won't pay that much. Yes, I fully understand certain diapers cost more because of the cost of supplies. I just can't afford that so I don't buy them.

And, for the record, *I* wouldn't be able to be a SAHM (this summer!) if I purchased diapers over $100. For those that can, that's great. Some can't.

And, there *are* trends in diapering. People aren't shelling out the cash they used to for Honeyboys.... oh certainly, they're not Jody Mack ones, but read on the Old Hyena thread about all of the 'old trends' in diapers. It does get trendy. That's what's fun about it. Finding the newest, neatest thing on the block and trying it out.


----------



## babykinsx2mom (Oct 2, 2004)

I love our FussyButts. they fit my kids like no other. they wash 100% clean and even in the messiest of poops, they are sparkling after. I do not see these as just diapers, but works of art. Some mothers spend hundreds of dollars on outfits for themselves, I spend 100$ on diapers for my kids. Fair enough? Have you seen a Fussybutt in your hand? The details are perfect, the extra steps are amazing.. the embroidery is awesome. The extra stitching, the soakers that are sewn in.. and the wool covers.. so classy in style. Not some rude print on a diaper, but a work of art in stitches.
Why do I buy fussybutts?? because I use them as clothing for my kids. We pair them up with t-shirts and sundresses and let our kids show them off. Now call me an [email protected]* kisser all you want, I love Christy and dont need to "suck" up, I just dont think your comparing her to a jean factory is fair. She is ONE mom at home working on these diapers and taking time from her family to do so.

This distrubs me. If it was something else no one would care. i paid 900$ for a painting once, someone called my crazy, my mother actually. The artist spent 100$ on supplies total to make it.. I paid for his creativity, his insight, his time, his carefullness when creating it. I paid for the love I had for the item. Christy did not set the prices on her diapers on Ebay, her loyal fans did. I would glady pay more then what they are set at if it was the only way to get one.







:


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

I think the word "trendy" is slightly offensive.
Definition: "in accord with the latest fad;"

I prefer to use words like:
Innovative (elbee, FB bringing in new fabrics like OV)
Pioneering (LTK/KSS - bringing knitting into CDing)
Original (most WAHMs!







)


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radish*
I think the word "trendy" is slightly offensive.
Definition: "in accord with the latest fad;"

I prefer to use words like:
Innovative (elbee, FB bringing in new fabrics like OV)
Pioneering (LTK/KSS - bringing knitting into CDing)
Original (most WAHMs!







)


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

I was simply thinking of trend in the sense of what was 'hot' at the moment.

OV is 'hot' right now. Hemp seems to have lost it's luster -- at least for the moment (I know, many mamas are all about hemp, but most of what's talked about on here is OC or OV in particular).

I don't think it's terrible at all nor insulting to say that a mama's diapers are hot at the moment. Will there ever come a day when El Bees aren't as in demand as they are right now? Yes, probably. Does it diminish their beauty in any way? Certainly not.

There will always be fluxes in popularity in diapers. This does not diminish the work of the WAHM, the beauty of certain dipes, etc. It happens though.


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

I understand however, chances are most OC will be popular in a long time, as will hemp. Just like in clothing, esp baby clothing, YK.

A new innovative fabric is not just "trendy" it is paving the way to become "mainstream" (so to speak). OV may cost more now b/c it is custom milled for but if the demand keeps up (and I think it will) the prices will go down and eventually you will find it cheaper.

I think it is sort of insulting to say trendy, thats all. It sounds like Gymboree or WetSeal - stuff that will look outdated in a few months or a year. Sure FB may not sell for $100 next year but that doesnt mean it is trendy and it sure as heck wont look like acud-washed, pegged jeans do now :LOL


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radish*
Sure FB may not sell for $100 next year but that doesnt mean it is trendy and it sure as heck wont look like acud-washed, pegged jeans do now :LOL

:LOL acid-washed jeans









I didn't mean trendy in that fashion... I suppose I do mean it like you say, paving the way for others of sort. I certainly would never compare FussyButts to leg-warmers, big hair or spandex







:

So I'm sorry if the trendy comment came off like that. I totally didn't mean it that way. I just wanted to say they're 'hot' right now. And they're hard to come by, which only fuels the fire all the more!! And... that's a wonderful thing!


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happyathomemother*
Wow, I don't think I have ever seen so much a** kissing on a message board. I don't think the WAHMs are that thin skinned. Maybe some of them laugh at those of you that are motivated (notice I did not say crazy this time) enough to spend that kind of money on a diaper! That was a joke by the way, so please don't attack me.

I am facinated that people are so defensive about their purchases. Maybe there is a little bit of guilt there? It all comes down to what is important to you, and if you want to cover your baby's bum in an expensive piece of art to contain poops and pees, go ahead. I don't care. Please keep those WAHM's in business for goodness sakes, they seem to deserve it.

I think that I am not enough of a fanatic to be on this board. I came here to find out affordable ways to cover my ds's rear and now I am a happy CDer. I was shocked to find this diaper underground, but I never understood the Beenie Baby or Elmo craze either. We are huge consumers in this country and we find all kinds of weird ways to spend our money. There are mamas on this board that can't pay their bills until they sell back their diaper stash, and I find that really sad. I can't imagine going into debt for a butt cover.

Anyway, I am sure I will get burned by you guys, but after being on this board for a few months I realized that I am not a diaper fanatic, just a diaper user. I use cloth for my ds to be comfortable and to keep diapers out of the landfill. I don't have to make a fashion statement. I have never been one of those people that have to impress people by the car I drive, the house I live in, the clothes I wear. I guess I am basically using diapers only to contain poop and pee... So shot me.

And sorry, I did not mean to offend any WAHMs. Or any diaper buyers. Or any baby's bums. Or any living or dead person out there reading this board. Do whatever you want, it is a free country. But don't get mad when people make fun of you!

Now, that isn't very nice. Why would you come to a message board to say things like that to us?


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm in the 'it's so worth it' camp when it comes to anything that makes cloth diapering your child fun, for you, especially if you're a SAHM and you do all the diaper changes, more than once an hour, every day of your life.... :LOL If a expensive diaper/cover makes it all fun and grand, then you should have it. It's not like we're talking sky high prices (like a $3,499 fussybutt) the way a lot of 'hobbies/interests' require, it's something that nearly anyone middle class could afford with maybe a slight readjustment/juggling of their finances (nearly everyone has little splurges they could cut back or has some things they could do to drum up enough the necessary funds for a special diapering item) to accomodate for it. Big deal. I don't need a hundred dollar cashmere sweater but goshdarnit the luxury of it when I put it on (and I have a few that get worn constantly alllll winter (all ten months of it!!!) long here in Finland) just makes it worth it to me, and something I feel I truly need to be a happy winter mama. And the expensive tea/coffee boutique I visit to buy the loose specialty teas I drink at home? I don't need that, but I feel great drinking it. Life isn't meant to be devoid of all splurges/pleasures/little spoils for ourselves, as long as you try not to overwhelm your budget for any one thing.


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

Wow, guess I am shocked where this thread ended up.

Who cares if you use $300 FB or prefolds! Lets just get along!!!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I also wanted to say that I love you Judy!!!!!!!!!














You haven't said anything to offend me, just so you know. I pretty much agree with everything you said, as well as those on the other side of the fence.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
I'm in the 'it's so worth it' camp when it comes to anything that makes cloth diapering your child fun, for you, especially if you're a SAHM and you do all the diaper changes, more than once an hour, every day of your life.... :LOL If a expensive diaper/cover makes it all fun and grand, then you should have it. It's not like we're talking sky high prices (like a $3,499 fussybutt) the way a lot of 'hobbies/interests' require, it's something that nearly anyone middle class could afford with maybe a slight readjustment/juggling of their finances (nearly everyone has little splurges they could cut back or has some things they could do to drum up enough the necessary funds for a special diapering item) to accomodate for it. Big deal. I don't need a hundred dollar cashmere sweater but goshdarnit the luxury of it when I put it on (and I have a few that get worn constantly alllll winter (all ten months of it!!!) long here in Finland) just makes it worth it to me, and something I feel I truly need to be a happy winter mama. And the expensive tea/coffee boutique I visit to buy the loose specialty teas I drink at home? I don't need that, but I feel great drinking it. Life isn't meant to be devoid of all splurges/pleasures/little spoils for ourselves, as long as you try not to overwhelm your budget for any one thing.









Very well said. I agree. I'm a SAHM by no means rich, but when I put on the pretty OV SOS diapers , Patchwork Pixie diapers, or knit wool soakers....it makes me happy. Sitting here alone all day with a baby can be depressing and isolating. If one little thing like diapers can make me feel good for the zillion times a day I change my baby, than I consider that a wonderful thing.









ETA: I've been trying to score a Fussybutt for some time now!


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Yep, I'm enjoying my life.Or trying to.







Every SAHM minute of it.


----------



## LeeshaLynn (May 4, 2005)

Some of us are cloth diapering for cost efficiency and some of us are cloth diapering for the hobby of it. If you don't think it's worth it to pay more than a few bucks for a diaper... then don't. To each his own. Personally, I'm enjoying shopping for and buying all these fun diapers. I needed a hobby anyway!


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

we should have known this thread was going to end like this.

I paid $410 for a Fussybutt set once. Does that make me better than you? Nope. It was for charity. Do I carry any guilt around with me? Nope. I guess I am terribly irresponsible and frivolous with my diaper budget and really I don't give a rat's @$$. And I certainly don't go into debt. In fact, DH and I are terrible terribly rich (cuz you know the military pays him SO well :LOL) and we love to waste our cash on things


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
I guess I am terribly irresponsible and frivolous with my diaper budget and really I don't give a rat's @$$. And I certainly don't go into debt. In fact, DH and I are terrible terribly rich (cuz you know the military pays him SO well :LOL) and we love to waste our cash on things









Kate, I think you are my long lost twin. :LOL

I say we meet up in Prague and bring our rich [email protected] [email protected]@es into Tiffany's. I can spend my millions on diamond studded Fussybutts. And yes. . .my daughter would poop in them, and no I wouldn't feel guilty. My mortgage is paid, my car is not about to be repoed. . . .I love my fluff and if that is how I choose to spend my money than damnit I will!


----------



## 3JKids (Jan 6, 2005)

Well having just spent a large fortune on one of the charity auctions...

I'm thrilled that I get to have gorgeous fluff! Whether or not I can rationalize that I spent the money on charity or just unrestrained







LOVE







for the items, I am still happy with the purchase and can only hope that my money was well-spent. If it wasn't then it's my loss, and somebody else's gain, but it's still all good!

I gasp sometimes at the amounts spent, but not because they are "poop catchers"! I wish I could afford to do it more often... It's a fun thing for me, and I certainly don't see where people should cast stones if that's where I end up spending money.

DH is in Afghanistan right now... we actually have a little extra money... is it wrong to spend it on diapers?? Well... maybe so, but it's sure fun!


----------



## Icequeen_in_ak (Mar 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3JKids*
DH is in Afghanistan right now... we actually have a little extra money... is it wrong to spend it on diapers?? Well... maybe so, but it's sure fun!

I think that alone entitles you to some "retail therapy" and if it so happens to be cloth diapers then all the better


----------



## bratmobile (Jun 30, 2004)

I was going to keep my nose out of this one but I think one of the things that is terribly confusing to many people is the very idea of diaper art. Sure, its a hip and respectful thing to say here in diapering. But try saying it to anyone IRL who uses sposies or even people who use a service. Chances are they will think you are nutty.

The bottom line is crafts have always been undervalued and there has been heavy resistance to identifying them as "art" since they are functional objects and traditionally made by women. Take quilts or needle and yarn crafts-some amazing stuff but how long did it take before there were quilt shows? Before people even considered hanging a quilt on a wall and showing it? Before people realized that a quilt on a bed is art as well. So, maybe its not news to the folks (mostly women) who made them. Its a damaging myth that patchwork was born of necessity; patchwork was created by pioneering American artists! But that's a different story...It just breaks my heart that crafts are so often misunderstood.

I think its natural progression for diapering to get increasingly creative and expressive. Sure, you could call diapers poop catchers or dookey rags or other icky sounding names but there are lots of wahms and mamas who would like to elevate them to another level. Just like many other functional crafts have been. The thing with cloth diapering art is that its so new, when folks find out about cloth they may come here-to a board that is driven by mamas who love innovative and wild and original creations. Then its seen as just crazy that they would pay $100 for a diaper when they could get something that functions similarly for one tenth the price. Its seen as extravagant and frivilous and show-offy and then there is always the uncomfortable undercurrent of class issues that get tossed into these discussions too. (That is all that I took away from the haves/have nots comment. Not that it was an attempt to label anyone, just a very honest acknowledgement that its often there floating around in our language.)

Diaper and soaker making truly is a labor for the love of art for many wahms. Items that are color coordinated, hand dyed, embroidered, appliqued or otherwise embellished are reaching for goals that go far beyond mess containment. And that may be totally weird to some. A comment was made that if a diaper cost that much it should hang on the wall. And there we have the confusion between functioning art and non-functioning art. And the implication that if it is washable, wearable or useable then its not ART, or its not high art. Its a weird concept if its new but I think it could help to consider diaper making akin to other crafts which are now gaining recognition.

Also, Amberthesugarcat, sincerely









sometimes sassy, sometimes snarky but for the most part I think diapering mamas are the opposite of mean.







If your first post had been an introduction, as question, a plea for help you would have a different reception. If you were in need of diapers I bet you would have had a full pm box. Search for that generosity thread, not a whole lotta meanies there.


----------



## jaye_p (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennisee*
I think we need to be *very* careful about labeling people "have/have not" b/c they do/do not buy Brand X. I have quite a few hyena things in my stash, but we also drive a 16 year old car, shop mostly at garage sales and thrift shops, have lots of hand-me-down furniture, clip coupons, eat off the dollar menu at restaurants, have give up a lot of commercial products for homemade versions, etc., etc., etc., etc. We also have a house, put almost 20% of our income into savings, try to eat more organic and avoid Wal-Mart, and so on. A person's stash says nothing about their overall financial picture.









:

Jen - judging by what you've said in this post, I think we have very similar lifestyles! OK, our car is only 10 years old, but it's a Civic, so it'll last until it rusts to death.









ETA: I think that there is a lot less judging going on here than ppl seem to think. Those who can/are willing to pay the money required for a Fussybutt auction feel that they are being criticized by those who can't/aren't for being spendthrifts or having messed-up values, while those who can't/aren't willing to pay the money required for a Fussybutt auction feel that they are being criticized by those who can/are willing to for being cheap or unsupportive of WAHMs. I think natural defensiveness has a lot to do with this. Sure, we all come from different economic backgrounds, and yes, we do make different choices regarding what we spend our money on, but we also have some very important common ground. Namely, whether we wrap our babes' bum in MEOS or Fussybutts, we all CD. We're all making the best possible choice for our babies & our environment, and I think we need to respect each other for that, and not feel immediately attacked by posts made by other ppl. Anyway, there's my two cents.


----------



## Yarnia (Aug 29, 2003)

Great post bratmobile and soo true!

Occasionally, I see people from my pre-baby arty days. When they ask if I'm making art I always mention my biz. Their eyes glaze over when I mention knitting...imagine what the words diaper cover do to them!
Even my mom goes on and on about pricing in such a way that it gets a little insulting









I have an artist friend that makes beautiful mosaic items. He has a rule that each item must be functional in some way. Once he put a bottle opener on the rear of a 5 ft high glass mosaic covered horse to achieve that goal lol

Elizabeth


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

oops, that's what you get for having 2 windows open! :LOL

Who was it last time that wanted the "beating the dead horse smilie?!" Looks like it could be used about now...maybe we should PM CM to have her look into getting one of those for us...

Jesse

proud of my crazy beatiful diaper addicted self that has too many, some too expensive diapers to catch pee and poo

And...a shout out to all the mama's who've been able to stay w/in the "I diaper to save $$" realm that I first aspired, too. You're tenaciousness should be admired. I lost that part of my cd'ing mantra a long time ago, but I sincerely admire the mama's who do cd to save money..and many of you have beautiful diapers as well!

Oh..and bratmobile..great post! If my great-grandmother knew that we were displaying her quilt instead of using it, she'd roll over in her grave..it would seem wasteful. But for us, that hand-pieced quilt is such a priceless piece of art that she created we don't want it to get used up. And by now she would have repurposed it into a rug...she just didn't value her own work past something that was considered useful.


----------



## MomInFlux (Oct 23, 2003)

Bratmobile -


----------



## threeforme2005 (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yarnia*
I have an artist friend that makes beautiful mosaic items. He has a rule that each item must be functional in some way. Once he put a bottle opener on the rear of a 5 ft high glass mosaic covered horse to achieve that goal lol
Elizabeth

Oh my!







: What a vision I have of someone coming along with a beer and cracking it open on the horses arse!







: Now that's funny!!!


----------



## threeforme2005 (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bratmobile*
I was going to keep my nose out of this one but I think one of the things that is terribly confusing to many people is the very idea of diaper art. Sure, its a hip and respectful thing to say here in diapering. But try saying it to anyone IRL who uses sposies or even people who use a service. Chances are they will think you are nutty.

I completely agree with this







It goes the same with any consumable. My last car I bought brand new was a fully loaded special edition grand prix GTP. I paid top dollar for all the whiz bang leather, sunroof...you name it. I was so excited to finally be able to afford such a vehicle and I went and picked up my best friend and asked her what she thought and she said "It's just a car! It will get you from A to B the same as my old Saturn will" and that was that. She was right as far as that went. She didn't have the same passion for my car as other sport car enthusiasts would. But that's OK!!!

My point is some will understand our passion for beautiful diapers that cost an arm and a leg and others won't. That's the beautfy of diversity. To my friend my car was the equivelent of a sposie diaper. It functioned at that was it.

Those of us who do like to spend a lot on fancy diapers are grateful for this diapering board on MDC. Where else can we go to share our passion of diaper art? I can't think of a single place besides here where fellow women understand my love of embroidered OV luxury diapers. I'm so glad to have found a place where I can talk to like minded people. And anyone who doesn't buy the fancy diapers and loves their own system is still going to find other people who share those ideas too! That's what makes MDC so great!









*and besides...my sports car is long gone and sold now and I drive a used minivan...I need something to indulge in :LOL *


----------



## kath (Aug 6, 2004)

i've read this post many times and wondered how to respond (and if i should) and possibly the easiest way for me is to say it how i relate to the world and quite frankly how the capitalist market works (i'm not here to debate capitalism--that is another forum on another board):

it all comes back to supply and demand.

also, for the record, i applaud anyone that can make these items and anyone that wants to buy them for whatever price.


----------



## yummy-mummy (Apr 13, 2005)

A cloth diaper stash that will keep your baby cosy and comfy, as well as make the world a better place: $50 to, well, I guess the sky's the limit!

Helping save the environment; using less chemicals in your day-to-day lives; finding pleasure in a well-made, soft diaper (that really *is* a work of art); doing what's best for your baby; the elalation of scoring a hyena item; the happiness you feel when changing (one of many) beautiful cloth diapers throughout the day; supporting WAHMs and their work; and the support and fun times (usually) on MDC from other diapering addicts: Priceless!

As a newbie, I'm guessing at the $50 to start a stash - I've certainly spent more! No FBs here - yet. I've focused spending my $ on practicality and convenience right now, so that I can prove all those nay-sayers IRL that I can cd!

It's great to find a forum that helps me figure out the mysteries of cd-ing, while making it sheer fun with all the excitement generated by a WAHM's work of art!


----------



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kath*
i've read this post many times and wondered how to respond (and if i should) and possibly the easiest way for me is to say it how i relate to the world and quite frankly how the capitalist market works (i'm not here to debate capitalism--that is another forum on another board):

it all comes back to supply and demand.

also, for the record, i applaud anyone that can make these items and anyone that wants to buy them for whatever price.









:

And I'd like to add that I really appreciate those hyena WAHMs that don't constantly exploit the market by only offering their products through auctions, but also do some stockings at prices that are more easily affordable. (Although with my lousy stalking skills it doesn't make a difference for me, but it's still a nice thing for them to do!)

BTW, if there was a Fussybutt waiting list, how long do you think it would be? :LOL


----------



## mom to 3 boys (Feb 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amysuen*

BTW, if there was a Fussybutt waiting list, how long do you think it would be? :LOL

VERY long probibly in a 2-3 yr long range.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Or 6 yrs, maybe? So that when our kids are in school they can take their butt art to show 'n tell. :LOL


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

For those that want to diaper frugally - more power to you but why do you care what OTHER people spend THIER money on? That is what this whole thread is about - you cant understand why others would spend THAT kind of money on a diaper that catches poo. You dont have to understand it - its not your money.


----------



## Meisubaby (Apr 15, 2005)

Can't we all just get along?

I never ever intended my questions to get this drawn out and be made into something totally different than what I wanted to know.Boy I hope any other questions I ask don't get taken out of context here.I know you guys have heard all kinds of questions before and peoples reasoning behind asking them.I am not the same person that asked those questions and I never wanted this thread to get all ugly like it has.Can this thread be closed so that everyone can take a breather? I just was curious and now look what has happened







I am sorry for asking


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

That's what the lovely search button is for. I know you didn't intend to start a discussion like this b/c you probably didn't know they almost always go sour. Hopefully other newbies will read this and remember this discussion!


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

I've gone back and read the whole darn thing. Again









Towards the middle, some snarkiness certainly started coming out. But, all in all, I think mamas have made their points in a civil manner. Hooray to the diapering world with our cheapy *and* our artsy dipes!


----------



## Yarnia (Aug 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *threeforme2005*
Oh my!







: What a vision I have of someone coming along with a beer and cracking it open on the horses arse!







: Now that's funny!!!

sa

Here you go....it's amazing in person!

beer opener art


----------



## jaye_p (Mar 12, 2005)

Wow, that horse scupture is beautiful!


----------



## threeforme2005 (Sep 12, 2004)

OMG That horse is BREATHTAKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









I could never open a beer on it's butt!!


----------

